# Goat w/ swollen face



## jbfarms (Oct 4, 2008)

I was out doing chores last night and saw a doe that has a swollen face. It starts just in front of the ear and continues down to the underside of the jaw and goes out to within 2 inches or so of the nose. She only has it on one side of her face. I know I can rule out CL & bottlejaw. I was curious so I put a needle into it and all I got was watery blood like fluid. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

Maybe,? a blocked salivary gland. That's what it *sounds* like to me. Sometimes, and I stress sometimes, you can press on the fluid filled gland and open it up. Most of the time it's a surgical problem. AND I've also had does that it corrected it's self. Externally draining it won't make it go away for good.
I bet you've already checked her for holding her cud and maybe a tooth problem?

Now, that was a maybe, kinda', sorta' reply wasn't it. 
Kaye


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

I have 1 this morning and with the strange weather we are having we have bees buzzing here and I think mine was stung. I gave her some Benedryl and the swelling is already going down. or not like Kaye said a gland...This is what was wrong with mine as I got popped today also. "OUCH"
Kathy


----------



## jbfarms (Oct 4, 2008)

I check ed her for tooth and cud nothing I can see, last night she was more swollen and this morning it's very very swollen from last night. Should I possibly lance it to help her lose some of the fluid? I poked it last night and it's all very clear. She can't eat feed but tries to eat hay. She's miserable, surgery is probably out of the equation as she was a $100 doe that has carried 3 sets of kids for us as a recip momma & she owes me nothing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2008)

I certainly wouldn't be lancing her face... you have no idea what's wrong with her or where to cut!

Since you really don't seem to care to spend money on this doe or even call a vet, put her out of her misery.

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Usually a tooth bad enough to swell the face also smells in her mouth, and it is more of a golfball swelling look and not down the face like a bite or sting does. Did you try the benedryl? I keep people benedryl around just for snake and wasp bites. Husband got stung by a bee just yesterday. Also banamine will also take the swelling down and make the goat more comfortable. I also wouldn't start lancing the face, if you hit a salivary gland or a nerve you might just have to put her down.

But I do know where you are coming from...I have goats who if they can't live thorugh my guesses and 'cures' they don't have enough $$ in their eyes to warrant a vet visit either...now I will call Kaye and Sara  Vicki


----------

